# Who have tried Benefibers?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't know if it's available in Canada.Link infos: http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp...UY-PLST-0-BRAND


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use 1 tblesp 2xday. Once in the a.m. and once in the p.m. It's good stuff, caused no bloating or gas in me. Stir it in water and wait a few minutes for it to disolve. No taste at all, just like water.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Really?No gas?Almost impossible.Tiss are you C or D predominant?


----------



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

I tried Benefiber 1x tablespoon per day for about 5 days. It definitely helped with the BMs but I was in a lot of pain and had a lot of gas. I know I probably didn't give it long enough to settle down but I really couldn't handle feeling so bad!! I gave it a rest and now I'm trying again, 1 x teaspoon per day. I figure that amount couldn't upset me too much. I'll try and up the dose later if I'm feeling OK, as I reckon 1 teaspoon probably won't help the BM much either.


----------



## 21840 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have been on Benefiber for a while now and I have not had alot of luck with it. I would give it a try though because it seems like alot of people have had good results from it.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I got horrible burning tummy cramps and D from it







But then I get that from EVERY fibre supplement so this one was no different. Guar Gum has been known to cause stomach upset though you might find D'ers suffer more than people with C.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

I thought benefiber's for D... at least soluable kind's supposed to... is there a non-soluable kind of benefiber?I've been trying it... it kinda worked -- i still have 3-4 BMs usually but sometimes on a good day i can have 2 and be done with it (not very many of those days, though)... What it doesn't do for me is the pain and bloating, which i really hate... It's just like the yogurt that i tried... kinda worked, but... So, I'm kinda debating if I want to see my dr. again about it -- but right now i'm so busy i don't have time...Amy, I'm so sorry fiber gives you this much trouble...


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he. It doesn't worry me anymore that it does. Fibre doesn't seem to be many people's "miracle cure" for IBS so I figure if I'm better off without it so be it







I just wish I hadn't spent so much money buying every fibre available at the chemist AND the health food store


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Is that for people who have C or D?


----------

